# Dark Heart of Arkravia (OCC)



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 10, 2014)

All right, it's time to bring The Lord to the primitive heathens of Arkravia.

The Pope of the Namothic Church has blessed Empress Mertaviana of Cartagie's pledge to bring the light of civilization to the benighted heathens of the newly discovered continent of Arkravia, as well as to bring the wealth of the natives of the Far World, which they are just squandering in their heathen ways, back to the One True World.

With the end of the Great Third Crusade, which finally brought the light of Namotha to the poor uncivilized heathens of Uralagonith and displaced their corrupt and demon worshipping cult following leaders with properly pious Church blessed rulers, the nation of Cartagie has decided that the time is right to increase their presence on the continent of Arkravia and bring the light of the Church to the pagans and heathens that infest that rich and untapped land. Soldiers who fought in the Great Third Crusade, lesser sons of noblemen, church officials, and those commanded by the Empress have been given the opportunity to earn land grants, wealth, and power.

The Empress sent for a dozen ships of the Imperial Navy, including the dreadnaught Holy Writ of Fire, to escort the nine ships of the colonization effort. Three of the naval vessels were supply ships, two ships of marines, and the rest to protect the fleet as well as follow the maps obtained from lawless pirates in order to find a suitable landing spot for Cartagie's first colony outpost. The nine colonization ships included six ships of slaves and serfs taken in the Third Great Crusade, although a storm sunk two and the discovery of a vile cult of demon worshippers who had sold their souls to Orcus resulted in another filled with the cultists and set afire to ensure that the depravity and heresy of the cultists did not flourish amidst the ignorant Lagoos.

The Imperial Navy led the colonists and nobles to the Far World, following pirate ships that had preyed upon the troopships and supply ships of the Great Crusades, crushed the pirate forces, and ensured that Cartagie citizens will be safe with a place to live in what was formerly Threbella, now named Vertenaik in honor of the Blessed Empress's now deceased husband. Once the city had been secured, the Imperial Admiral sent word that the colonists could make landfall from where he had installed himself in the palace. However, once the pious servants of the church made landfall they discovered that the Admiral had fallen into sin and had no choice but to burn him at the stake to purify his soul, as well as seize the palace in order to consecrate it to the Namothic Church, as well is install a proper church garrison to be sure that no-one else fall prey to the temptation of sin.

The group has just arrived, enduring the harsh four month journey across the Dark Sea, to the shores of the Far World. Sure, 40% of the serfs and slaves on the ships have died, but there are the heathen natives to take up the slack when they get there. Besides, Bishop Juan Frella rooted out and punished those of the slaves and serfs taken from Uralagonith during the Third Great Crusade who insisted on worshipping the heathen ways they had when they were captured, so they deserved what they received in the name of Namotha.

With the scent of fire consecrated flesh still in the air and the wailing of confused and frightened superstitious locals and Lagoos mingling with the scent of proper church justice, the group has moved down the gangplank and is now ready to bring the light of the One True God to the dark heart of Arkravia.

We have:

*Sean Smythe* (Base Ranger): A veteran scout of the 3rd Great Crusade for the Namothic Church, he signed on with the expedition in hopes of earning his fortune and getting what he can out of it. Less a firm believer in the church and more a believer in his own righteousness, physical perfection, and court position, Divine Ranger First Class Smythe saw all of the officers and nobles and churchmen above him get fat and wealthy during the Great Third Crusade and has decided that Arkravia is his chance to move up in the world. Taking the sign-up bonus to buy himself out of Cartagien army, he has come to Arkravia with dreams of servants, noble titles, estates, plantations, and plating himself in solid gold. He is good at appearing to do even the most horrible things for the right reasons, just ask the citizens of the city of Werstelia in Uralgonith. Oh, wait, you can't because they are all dead. But that's OK, he repented for it and paid a Vicar to perform his fasting and prayer for him.

*Bishop Juan Frella* (Cleric of Namotha): A man who considers himself Lord God's seeker of heresy and the man responsible for dishing out punishment to those heathens who refuse to convert to the One True Religion, Bishop Frella was sent to the Far World to ensure that the Lagoos who had been sent to assist their betters in colonization remained true to Father Church. Mentored by Bishop Harkrensee during the Siege and Purification (by lots and lots of fire) of Verskistan, Bishop Frella is not a man to suffer heathen ways, those who put vanity before adherence to church doctrine, or any loss of comfort or authority in his own posting. The chance to go out and bring the Word of the One True Lord to the heathens and heretics and pagans of Arkravia will be worth any privation or hardship he may have to suffer seeking out the native peoples.

TBA: Mage, Rogue

Webpage: https://dark-heart-of-arkravia.obsidianportal.com/


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 10, 2014)

OK, Lykere and Wolvorine, remember: You are arrogant, opinionated, holier than thou, with the might of 'the most advanced civilization in the world' behind you as well as Father Church's blessing in all of your endevors.

You have clerical rank or church army rank, you are NOT one of the common rabble (who are ignorant, superstitious rabble barely worth the food they eat), nor are you ignorant Church Soldiers who only serve God's Will out of a desire to fill their bellies or being ordered to join the Church Army as penance. You are the guardians of the common people's souls, constantly on the watch for  any hint of heresy or the corrupting influence of Orcus and his fallen angels who seek to corrupt Namotha's perfect vision. You have power over common guards, the average military soldiers (even officers and low ranking noble scions), the nobility, and even non-ecclesiastical judges, who must also be watched closely for any taint of demonic powers. In Arkravia you hold a Writ of Life, commanding you to watch over those the Holy Church and the Holy Empress have sent to the Far World, as well as a Writ of Judgement, which allows you to pronounce judgement over those emplaced in your care.

The Lagoos are only people with souls that can be saved because the Pope, in his infinite mercy as Lord God's voice on Duriala, decreed them purged of their demonic taint with the conclusion of the Third Great Crusade. They now hold their proper place in society: servants, serfs and slaves to their betters. If they starve or die in the fields, then that is their lot in life and there are more where they came from. They must be watched at all time for any heresy or any resurgences of their cults or return to polytheism. Their odd pinkish skin and bleached out hair color marks them with their original sin of siding with Orcus when he rebelled against the One True God having bleached away their proper human appearance. Common nicknames for them: Pinkies, strawheads, Lagoos, goos, and HERETIC!!!!

Despite the fact that burning a heretic at the stake merely on the words of their neighbors, taking what you want from the lower ranking, and otherwise abusing your authority, you are all still considered "good" and a "Detect Good" will register your characters as good, even if you just killed 40 tribesmen, burned down their village, and burned their shamans and midwives at the stake because you stepped in goat poop and got it on your shiny new shoes.

Next up, what you were told before you left, the voyage and the like, and some more data on the world.

(Note to anyone who watches this: These characters see themselves as heroes, as does their homeland and their church, but their actions do and will show otherwise)


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 10, 2014)

OK, check the Obsidian Portal site (be sure to check the Wiki) for what little you know, and notable NPC's I've marked down so far.

Remember, you don't know all that much beyond the place is apparently infested with pirates and tuskers.

Oh, and it stinks.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Feb 10, 2014)

Meh, all New Lands are alike, we can handle whatever this one has.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 10, 2014)

I need a roll to strike (DC: 13), and if successful, a damage roll with the pistol for the Lord Bishop.

Don't forget your -5 penalty for a headshot, and -4 for firing into a melee.

You better roll good.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Feb 10, 2014)

Ralts Bloodthorne said:


> I need a roll to strike (DC: 13), and if successful, a damage roll with the pistol for the Lord Bishop.




Nat. 20, dam: 8, 5, 6, 8 - total 27

BOOM, Headshot!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, guess that showed her.


----------



## doghead (Feb 16, 2014)

Ralts Bloodthorne said:


> You are arrogant, opinionated, holier than thou, with the might of 'the most advanced civilization in the world' behind you as well as Father Church's blessing in all of your endevors.
> 
> (Note to anyone who watches this: These characters see themselves as heroes, as does their homeland and their church, but their actions do and will show otherwise)




What an outrageous game and obnoxious pair of characters  

It looks like the players have taken your advice to heart and are doing a damned fine job. As are you, it is beautifully described. I think I am going to have to put this on my reading list.

May you play on and prosper.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2014)

It will be fun watching this game play out. Just letting you know I will be lurking here.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 20, 2014)

Next postings will be up in the next few days. We had to take a break due to some business stuff going on.


----------



## Lykere (Feb 21, 2014)

*Ready soon*

I am here and I will probably start posting on Sunday.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 22, 2014)

All right, Lykere. 

Hopefully the game will pick up pretty quickly.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Feb 22, 2014)

Frella: Aaand that's a coup de gras.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 22, 2014)

All right. Give me crit damage on your pistol.

Additionally, give me an Intimidate Check, let's see just how this affects the Church soldiers around you.

Oh, and +1 Rep point on your sheet. EVERYONE will know about this by nightfall.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Feb 22, 2014)

6, 8, 7, 8 (Crit x4) 

Intim. Check: (17+7) 24


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 22, 2014)

Aaaand another one bites the dust. Rather spectacularly.

Give me a Perception Check.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Feb 22, 2014)

Perception: (12+4) 16


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 22, 2014)

That oughta work.

Wow, that's gonna be known all over the place.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Feb 22, 2014)

This may officially be the first time I've had a character kill 2 people _during the introduction_.  This is my favorite Cleric ever.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Feb 22, 2014)

Did Frella notice what brand that was on the Lagoo's forehead?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 22, 2014)

That is the personal brand of Lord Bishop Horaga Verestian.

The very Lord Bishop who found the Lord Admiral guilty and burned him at the stake.

Anyone know for the "12 Nights of 10,000 Pyres" is probably not a man known for his forgiving nature or jocularity.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh, I'm SO going to need a roll to hit on that.

We'll use http://dicelog.com/dice for that.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Feb 22, 2014)

Done, crit.

Damage: 14 total


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, got the email and checked the log.

Ouch.

Hope he doesn't mind using a hook for the rest of his life.

Edit: We'll pick this up soon.  Gotta run.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Apr 9, 2014)

OK, with those two Quickshots out of the way and ready for layout, let's get back to this.

I'll get on the whole thing in just a minute.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks like we might get a flat out Shootout at the OK Corral.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Apr 9, 2014)

Is Smythe even going to care when gunfire starts up in the tavern?


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 9, 2014)

Ralts Bloodthorne said:


> Is Smythe even going to care when gunfire starts up in the tavern?




Depends on if it's more awesome than he is, or interrupts his story?


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 9, 2014)

Wolv0rine said:


> Depends on if it's more awesome than he is, or interrupts his story?




...and then that happened.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Apr 9, 2014)

OK, that's a roll to hit on the ranged, I'll let the draw and throw go as one motion due to the rule of cool, and then it'll be grabbing the musket and leveling it for your other move equivelant action.

So go ahead and give me a roll to hit.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 9, 2014)

Ralts Bloodthorne said:


> OK, that's a roll to hit on the ranged, I'll let the draw and throw go as one motion due to the rule of cool, and then it'll be grabbing the musket and leveling it for your other move equivelant action.
> 
> So go ahead and give me a roll to hit.




15 total, 4 dam (1+3 str)


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Apr 10, 2014)

OK, give me an Intimidate check, I'll toss in a +2 circumstance bonus for the speech, and another +1 for the musket for at total of +3. You've got a nasty rep from the Third Crusade, and are known to be a brutal close quarters fighter, specializing in urban and jungle combat.

And gimme a Perception Check from Bishop Frella to boot.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 10, 2014)

Ahh, I do love circumstance bonuses.

18 Intimidate total on Smythe, 12 Perception total for Frella.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Apr 10, 2014)

Nicely done on the Intimidation roll. Smythe's got a reputation as a ruthless dude. Frella's not going to notice anything unless it really jumps out at him beyond the normal stuff.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 10, 2014)

Well duh, EVERYONE knows about Sean Smythe.

Just ask him.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Apr 10, 2014)

OK, be back in a bit.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh BTW, run down the chain-of-authority for the region for us will'ya?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Apr 11, 2014)

His Holiness the Pope > The Holy Empress > Lord Bishop Horaga Verestian > Bishop Frella > Lesser Bishop Cartega

His Holiness the Pope > The Holy Empress > High Lord Marshal Vrexisha > Lord Marshal Terebkiss

Lord Marshal Terebkiss > Marshal Ulvena > Lord Tralvek > Lord Captain Chilvex > Lord Captain  Captain Hargalan > Church Soldiers

Lord Marshal Terebkiss > Lord Brevek > Lord Captain Zefflian > Imperial Marines

Lord Marshal Terebkiss > Lord Dumaksas > Lord Captain Salderan > Scout Captain Smythe > Scouts

Lord Marshal Terebkiss > Ugra Nine-Axe > Varkek Six Fingers > Lagoo Irregulars

Lord Bishop Horaga Verestian > Lord High Inquisitor Shebbeth > Lord Inquisitor Melkant > High Inquisitor Kalvek > Inquisitors, witches, mages

It goes...

Bishops > Inquisitors > Marines > Church Soldiers

Scouts can not be given orders by Church Army or Marines.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay, the Lord Bishop told Frella to "Today, see who is worthy of slaves and treasure, and who will be attempting to claim more than they deserve in the eyes of Father Church."

In practice, what does that entail?  Meaning, on my end, what do you envision me having Frella do to follow through on those orders?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Apr 11, 2014)

It basically involves going around and waiting for any of the commanders to come tell you if someone displayed cowardice or bravery when the port was being taken. Slaves will also come up to give information, some for reward, some out of piety, and some out of spite, but Frella's grown skilled at telling if the primitive lagoo are lying or not. Mostly we'll be using it here to establish a few things, a few places, and a few people, as well as a little more information on the Lagoo.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 11, 2014)

Roger that.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Apr 11, 2014)

Give me an intimidation check from Frella, as well as five Diplomacy checks.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 11, 2014)

Ralts Bloodthorne said:


> Give me an intimidation check from Frella, as well as five Diplomacy checks.




Intimidate: (18+7) *25*

Diplomacy: (10+7) *17* , (17+7) *24*, (18+7) *25*, (8+7) *15*, (10+7) *17*


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice. I'll grant part of your reputation as a bonus, since you're leaning heavily on your rep. That's all nice rolls.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 11, 2014)

Ralts Bloodthorne said:


> Nice. I'll grant part of your reputation as a bonus, since you're leaning heavily on your rep. That's all nice rolls.




Also helps that he has serious weight in those skills.  :T


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Apr 11, 2014)

OK, Intimidation handled the crowd. Nice Diplomacy with ol' Nine-Axes, he's a touchy one but very very valuable as _all_ of the other Lagoo respect and/or fear him.

We'll get to the other diplomacy checks in a few minutes. I figure by the time he's done Smythe ought to be done with breakfast and heading out the gate.


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2014)

*bump*


----------

